# Veteran Player Desperately Seeking to Join Group in NW AZ



## Doctor_Otaku (Aug 3, 2004)

My name is Ken Lewis. I am a 23-year veteran of RPGs living in the Kingman, AZ area in dire need of finding a group of gamers in the area (I _know_ you're out there!). I am willing to drive to Bullhead City or Lake Havasu City to play. Las Vegas, Flagstaff, or Phoenix if I have no other options left. You can contact me at my email address (doctor_otaku@hotmail.com) and we can arrange things from there.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Ken, my name is Alex, I am 29 and I live in North Phoenix.  The group that I play with has been playing RPG's for years.  We play D&D, mostly in Faerun, but sometimes in created worlds.  I do not run the games in my group, but I can talk to my DM and see if he is interested in letting another player join.  I can't promise anything, but we are going to be starting a new campaign in a few weeks.  I will let you know what he says.


----------



## Doctor_Otaku (Aug 4, 2004)

Ok, I'll keep in touch if you learn anything.


----------



## Doctor_Otaku (Aug 11, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## swift2plunder (Sep 12, 2004)

*Do I have a game for you!*

I lived in Kingman for a couple months and I ended up looking for work in Phoenix. If you did decide to travel that far for a game, (It's a beautiful drive!) you would want lunch, a long enough session to make it worth the trip, some breaks (not every week) and a local phone number to check on the status of the game before you left in the AM. 

I need a couple more players (one if the commitment level matches the commute) for a DnD 3.x or a d10 playtest game. Before we fell below critical volume, we were meeting every onther Saturday 10-3. If you aren't comfortable leaving the house 6 AM on Saturday morning, I'm certain that could be adjusted a bit - especially since two of the players are my wife and I.   

Chris 
swift2plunder@yahoogroups.com


----------

